# Kanadában élő rokonom keresése



## Ejexs (2004 Február 8)

Keresem Tatabányáról 1956-ban kivándorolt rokonomat.
Neve: Hattayer János (szül.:1936,Tatabánya-Felsőgalla)
Anyja neve: Szakács Piroska
Apja neve: Hattayer Béla
Testvérei:Hattayer Ilona(szül.:1930)
Hattayer Edit(szül.:1944)


Keresi: Hattayer Edit lánya - Ildikó, Tatabányáról.
Tudomásom szerint Ontario megye London városában él.
A segítséget megköszönöm, ha tudnak segíteni.
E-mail címem: [email protected]


----------



## klari (2004 Február 9)

Ejexs írta:


> Keresem Tatabányáról 1956-ban kivándorolt rokonomat.
> Neve: Hattayer János (szül.:1936,Tatabánya-Felsőgalla)
> Anyja neve: Szakács Piroska
> Apja neve: Hattayer Béla
> ...





Ezt a négy Hattayer nevet találtam a Londoni telefonkönyvben.
Próbálj írni nekik.

Name (click for details) Address City Prov. Phone 
Hattayer, J 95 Four Oaks Cres London ON (519) 473-4658 
Hattayer, J 1290 Fuller St London ON (519) 659-1666 
Hattayer, J&amp;M 1102 Jalna Blvd London ON (519) 680-2750 
Hattayer, T&amp;S 219 Tecumseh Ave E London ON (519) 645-78


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 9)

En ismerem oket szemelyesen is a /londoni Hattayert/ de vagy 10 eve nem talakoztam veluk.
Londonban elnek a legkisebb lany tornaszott egy csomo ermet is szerzett es valoszinu ledoktoralt mert akkor az orvosira jart.


----------



## Karsay István (2004 Február 17)

Gyerekek, nincs itt Londoni véletlenül. az eltünk - keresem rovatban kersek egy uriembert, karesz megigérte, hogy megnézi, de Karesz is eltünt egy ideje!

szeretettel:

István


----------



## karesz (2004 Február 17)

Elnezest mindenkitol de nagyon keves idom van jelenleg. Senkit nem felejtettem el!
Nemsokara behozom a lemaradast mindenben csak assam ki magam a munka surujebol. 
Karesz


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 8)

*keresem én is*

Félek, hogy az én rejtvényem kicsit bonyolult, de nekem mindíg azt mondták, hogy csak azt nem lehet, amit meg sem próbálsz fiam. Akkor most próbálom megtalálni Faragó Andrást, aki 56-ban ment ki kanadába, miután abban az évben érettségizett a Bp-i Madách Gimnáziumban. (Barcsai utca). A nagynénje ott tanított kémiát. Ennél többet nem tudok róla. Talán még él. (A hideg konzervál ?!)


----------



## Canonball (2004 Június 19)

*Melitta*

Szia Melitta!

A Jövőbarátok, nagyon várnak budapesten. Köszi a sok címet. lassan mindet meg keresem.
Üdv:
Robi


----------



## Melitta (2004 Június 29)

Nagyon szivesen!
Orulok ha tudtam segiteni.


----------



## Ejexs (2006 Március 9)

Kedves Klári!

Nagyonszépen köszönöm a segítséged, sikerült végre megtalálni az elveszett rokont, ez köszönhető az odaadó és önzetlen segítségednek.
A négy cím közül a második volt helyes, akik a fuller st-en laknak.

Mélységes tisztelettel!

Ejexs.


----------



## Ejexs (2006 Március 9)

*Köszönet*



Melitta írta:


> En ismerem oket szemelyesen is a /londoni Hattayert/ de vagy 10 eve nem talakoztam veluk.
> Londonban elnek a legkisebb lany tornaszott egy csomo ermet is szerzett es valoszinu ledoktoralt mert akkor az orvosira jart.



Kedves Melitta!
Köszönöm neked is az értékes infórmációt, végre sikerült megtalálni az elveszett rokont.

Többieknek is megköszönöm a segítséget, magam részéről a topicot lezártnak tekintem.:ugras:

Sok sikert kívánok mindenkinek, a rokonkeresők pedig járjanak olyan szerencsével ahogy én is jártam.

Ej....


----------



## Sange (2007 Április 11)

*Segitseg!*

Sziasztok! Keresem a Kerenyi csaladot. Tudtok segiteni? Akit keresunk: Kerenyi Karoly (leszarmazottjai), 1944-ben ment ki Magyarorszagrol, hadbiro volt. 
Azt hiszem, hogy Torontoba ment. Kint megbosult. Felesege Taugner Szilvia, magyar szarmazasu holgy. Eskuvo datuma:1953. 12.26.
Harom gyermekuk szuletett. Kerenyi Krisztina, Kerenyi Robert Aurel, Kerenyi Tamas Endre. 
Sok fotom van roluk. Az egyik fiu gyermek 1954-1955 korul szuletett. A masik fiu 1960-1961 korul, es a leanyzo talan 1953 korul. 
1944 ota semmi sem tudunk a csaladrol es apukamat mar egy ideje piszkalja a dolog.
Van esetleg valami megoldas? Koszonom valaszotokat! :smile:
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->


----------



## Bach Mária (2007 Április 11)

Én is keresem még mindíg a Nagybátyámat. Fazekas Bélának hívják 1934-ben született, Montrealban élt addig míg tudtunk róla. Elvált a feleségétől, azóta nem jelentkezik.1956-ban ment el, de 1989-ig többször is haza látogatott.Leveleztünk is, de sajnos elköltözött.Nem találjuk már évek óta.
Ha valaki tud esetleg róla, kérem jelezzen nekem. Vagy itt, vagy a [email protected] privátban! köszi


----------



## Bellamy (2007 Május 2)

Kedves Fórumlátogatók!

Csatlakozva az előttem rokonkeresőkhöz, én is kérem hogy ha valaki ismeri Leslie Csala nevű bátyámat, vagy hallott róla kérem tudassa velem. Közelebbi adatok: 1951.-ben született Magyarországon, eredeti neve Luther László. 1964-ben Canadában élő édesanyja kivitte Montrealba. Ahogy tudom, a 70-es évek végéig ott élt. Ott vette fel a Leslie Csala nevet. Azóta nem tudok róla.
Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Bellamy (2007 Június 7)

*Kiegészítés*



Bellamy írta:


> Kedves Fórumlátogatók!
> 
> Csatlakozva az előttem rokonkeresőkhöz, én is kérem hogy ha valaki ismeri Leslie Csala nevű bátyámat, vagy hallott róla kérem tudassa velem. Közelebbi adatok: 1951.-ben született Magyarországon, eredeti neve Luther László. 1964-ben Canadában élő édesanyja kivitte Montrealba. Ahogy tudom, a 70-es évek végéig ott élt. Ott vette fel a Leslie Csala nevet. Azóta nem tudok róla.
> Köszönöm előre is.


 
Kedves Fórumlátogatók!

Előző üzenetem óta sikerült keresett testvérem Leslie Csala utolsó általunk ismert címét megszereznem. (1989-ből)
1708-204 Charles St. 
Vancouver B.C.
V5L 2T5 
Canada
Ha ez alapján valaki tudna segíteni, megköszönném.


----------



## Bebe1 (2007 Július 27)

*Keresem rokonom*

Kedves Melitta!

Van egy olyan sejtésem ,hogy talán személyesen is ismered akit keresek!
Magdolna Meek utolsó cimként Parry Soundról/Ontario tudok de az ottani telefon nem müködik.Előző neve Magda Zsebenyi!Sürgösen meg kell találnom !Segitsetek!

Köszönöm szépen!Bebe


----------



## nesyke (2009 Március 5)

KERESEM PHILP CREMICET,NATHANIEL CREMICET!!
AZ APUKAJUK TESTVERE LANYA VAGYOK,AZ 1. ONOKATESTVERUK!!
SEGITSETEK MEGTALALNI OKET!!
[email protected]


----------



## huszársolt (2009 Május 6)

*keresés*

Szép napot mindenkinek!Nem tudom jo helyen irok-e de meg probálom!Rég elveszett rokoni kapcsolatot keresek canadában élö család felöl érdeklödnék akivel fel szeretném venni a kapcsolatot ha valaki tud SEGITSEN keresett család PETROCZI: Piroska,László, Erzsébet,Pál, ha valaki ismeri öket kérem segitsen hogy rájuk találjak.köszönöm.Attila Magyar ország/Kiskörös/


----------



## huszársolt (2009 Május 7)

*segitséget kérnék*

Üdvözlet minden olvasonak!Segitséget szeretnék kérni rég elveszett családot keresek canadábol rokoni szálat szeretnék megtalálni aki tud kérem segitsen családi név PETROCZI 4testvért keresnék Piroska,Erzsébet,Lászlo,Pál, aki tud valamiben segiten nagyon meg köszöném.üdvözlet Magyar országrol Kiskörösröl


----------



## mónikácska (2009 Október 16)

*testvéreimet keresem*

Édesapám Németh Sándor (aki már meghalt) 1956-ban ment ki Kanadába az akkori feleségével és egy éves lányával Judittal (aki a testvérem és nem tud rólam). Pontosan nem tudom Torontó vagy Montreál, mert az információkat édesanyámtól tudom, akit azután vett feleségül, amikor hazajött Magyarországra. Kanadában született 56 és 64 között még egy testvérem Sándor. Apám 1964-ben jött haza. Én 1969-ben születtem. Adatot nem sokat tudok: Édesapám 1936 márciusban született anyja neve: Székelyné. Édesapámmal halála előtt legalább 10 évvel találkoztam. Most, hogy megy az idő szeretném megtalálni testvéreimet, hogy legalább egyszer az életben megölelhessem őket, és megismerhessem gyermekeiket, unokáikat. Tudom, hogy nem sok adattal rendelkezem, de ha valaki tud segíteni, hogy merre induljak el, vagy esetleg ismeri őket, kérem segítsen.[email protected]


----------



## Kőműves Katus (2010 Február 19)

*torontoi rokon*

Sziasztok, szeretném a segítségeteket kérni, apukám keresné rég látott unokatestvérét, amit tudunk róla:

Fekete Zoltánnak hívják,valószínűleg '63ban született, az édesanyja vándorolt ki '56-ban Torontoba, leánykori neve Varga Irén,a testvérével Gézával indultak útnak, Zoltán már kint született, '87ben született Christopher fiúk, a felsége épp a babát várta amikot utoljára itthon voltak...

Kérném ha valaki bele tudna kukkantani egy kinti telefonkönyvbe, vagy vmi hasonlóban, kérem üzenjen, akár priviben is.

Előre is köszönöm: Katus


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Továbbra is Kanadában élő unokatestvérem, Tréfi Istvánt keresem, és '90-ben vagy '91-ben utána költözött családtagjait: Tréfi Irént és Tímeát. Tudomásom szerint amióta újra együtt a család, született egy kisfiúk is. Winnipeg volt utoljára számomra ismert elérhetőségük, de nyomuk veszett. Kérem segítsen, aki tud róluk, évek óta mindhiába keresem őket.
Előre is köszönöm, ha valaki segít!
Sok sikert a többi rokonkeresőnek!


----------



## kismono (2010 Július 14)

Sziasztok!

Windsor környékén élő rokonaimat keresem, kanadai magyarok. Mike Fedich-nek hívták az apát, ő sajnos meghalt 2002-ben. A lányait Mary
Ann Nagy-nak és Sue Dupont-nak hívják. Nem ismeri őket valaki véletlenül?

Előee isköszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## gertike84 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Keresem Fisher Károlyné leszármazottait. A hölgy lánykori neve Szabó Róza. Azt hiszem Ottawában telepedtek le annó. A néni karcagi születésű volt, és a nagypapám, Szabó András- szintén karcagi lakos- unokatestvére.
A többi információt még keressük, de ha bárki, bármiben tudna nekem segíteni, azt örömmel venném. 
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!
Földvári Gertrúd


----------



## GIGI (2010 Szeptember 13)

*konnyu volt megtalalni, remelhetoleg O az. hivd fel*.
ajanlom figyelmedbe es masoknak is ha keresnek egy szemelyt*,hasznaljak a* * 411 .ca* oldalt, ahol vagy telefonszam alapjan vagy szemely nev alapjan - es vallalkozas neve alapja is - lehet keresni emberkeket.
nezd meg: itt van a rokonod, mint Stefan Trefi
terkeppel, telefonszammal, lakcimmel  
http://www.411.ca/whitepages/MB/Winnipeg/Trefi-Stefan/21897314.html


phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Továbbra is Kanadában élő unokatestvérem, Tréfi Istvánt keresem, és '90-ben vagy '91-ben utána költözött családtagjait: Tréfi Irént és Tímeát. Tudomásom szerint amióta újra együtt a család, született egy kisfiúk is. Winnipeg volt utoljára számomra ismert elérhetőségük, de nyomuk veszett. Kérem segítsen, aki tud róluk, évek óta mindhiába keresem őket.
> Előre is köszönöm, ha valaki segít!
> Sok sikert a többi rokonkeresőnek!


----------



## Tenenyei Kitti (2010 Szeptember 27)

*Keresem a papámat*

Keresem a papámat!Canadában lakik azon belűl British Columbia!
László Tenenyei a neve. Kb 75 éves lehet.Sajnos többet nem tudok róla, mamám terhes volt édesapámmal amikor kidiszidált 1956-ba.
Ha valaki megtudná szerezni a címét a [email protected] e-mail címre vagy ide írja meg nekem.Köszönettel: Tenenyei Kitti


----------



## luigi700 (2010 Október 24)

*Iskolatárs, barát*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!

A nevem Sipos János, és egy régi iskolatársamat, és barátomat keresem.
A neve Márits Zoltán, és a szülei Győrladaméron laknak. A 80-s években vándorlt ki Kanadába, és azóta egyszer már találkoztunk, mikor hazalátogatott, de sajnos mi azóta elköltöztünk, és most nagyon szeretném vele felvenni a kapcsolatot.
Kérem ha valaki tud felőle írjon nekem mail-t [email protected]

Köszönettel : Sipos János


----------



## lulu40 (2011 Május 1)

*Keresem...*

Keresem az azóta sajnos elhunyt Margit Peukert-t, aki 1956-ban vándorolt ki Vancouverbe és férjhez ment Bruce Irwin-hez. 
Született gyermekeinek neve: Peter, Andrea és a másik kislánya nevét nem tudom.
Peter Irwin azt hiszem, 1960, vagy 1961-ben született. Ő még él, ha jól tudom. Jó lenne megtalálni, bár én nem tudok angolul.
A segítséget előre is köszönöm!
Peuker Irén, az unokahug.

[email protected]


----------



## Tuta (2011 Október 31)

*rokonok keresése*

Keresem Kanadában élő rokonaimat akik valamikor a 80-as években R.R.3 Ontario Canada címen laktak. Édesapjukat, vagyis nagybátyámat aki már meghalt Monostori Györgynek hívták. 1914-ben született ha jól emlékszem. 1944-ben mentek feleségével és Teréz valamint Zsuzsanna nevű pici gyermekeikkel 2 és 4 évesek lehettek, először Franciaországba, ahol megszületett György nevű gyermekük, majd onnan Kanadába. Ha valaki tudja hogy hol érhetőek el, kérem értesítsen a [email protected] címen. Előre is köszönöm mindenki segítségét.


----------



## garita (2011 December 27)

Kedves Tagok!
Szeretném a segítségüket kérni egy rokonom keresésében! Keresem a nagybátyámat,aki Torontóban él. A neve Horváth Zoltán, az 50- es években született. A nagypapámat Horváth Lajosnak hívták, aki pár éve halt meg. Az 56-ban ment ki Kanadába az első feleségével (Joli nénivel).
Válaszukat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## garita (2011 December 30)




----------



## Bellamy (2012 Február 2)

*Kiegészítés*



Bellamy írta:


> Kedves Fórumlátogatók!
> 
> Csatlakozva az előttem rokonkeresőkhöz, én is kérem hogy ha valaki ismeri Leslie Csala nevű bátyámat, vagy hallott róla kérem tudassa velem. Közelebbi adatok: 1951.-ben született Magyarországon, eredeti neve Luther László. 1964-ben Canadában élő édesanyja kivitte Montrealba. Ahogy tudom, a 70-es évek végéig ott élt. Ott vette fel a Leslie Csala nevet. Azóta nem tudok róla.
> Köszönöm előre is.



Kedves Fórumlátogatók!

Továbbra is szeretnék segítséget kérni ehhez. A napokban találtam egy címet és egy telefonszámot a Canada411.ca-n.

Leslie Csala

337 Rue Henry
Lachute, QC J8H1H2 (azt hiszem ez egy Quebeci cím)

Otthoni tel: (450)-409-0713

Sajnos egyéb támpontom nincs, se életkor, se foglalkozás, se e-mail cím, semmi. Kereséseim során tapasztaltam, hogy elég sok hölgy is viseli a Leslie nevet, tehát még ez sem biztos.

Jó lenne tisztázni, vajon Ö a keresett személy. Néhány hozzászólásban olvastam, hogy sokan nem akarják felvenni a kapcsolatot a rokonokkal és én ezt meg is értem. Lehet hogy én is így járok, de ha így van csak annyit szeretnék tudni, hogy jól van, él-e van- e család. Zaklatni semmiféleképpen nem akarom.

Ha ebben valaki tud segíteni nagyon hálás lennék.
Adnék egy saját e-mail címet is: [email protected]


----------



## Vali.77 (2012 Február 22)

Üdvözletem!
Ha tud valaki segítsen!Keresem Frank Rajos nevű rokonomat,aki 56-ban disszidált Kanadába,ő a nagypapám testvére volt,Windsor megyében élt családjával ha jól emlékszem volt egy lánya is!Aki tud nekem segíteni a felkutatásukban annak előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## Schevi49 (2012 Május 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Én a bátyám új cimét szeretném megtudni.Ő Schevelik László,és Winnipegben él,de telefonszámnak is örülnék.
Keresem még unokatestvéremet Bezzegh Johnt(János)1945.09.05.én született.


----------



## kriszti28 (2012 Május 16)

Kedves Embertársaim!
Nagymamámat keresem, aki 1931-ben született Magyarországon. Neve Kulcsár Irén. 1951-ben fiú gyermeket szült, aki az én édesapám. 1956-ban hagyta el az országot. Tudomásom szerint Kanadában , Edmonton városában telepedett le. Született két lánya, nevüket nem tudom. Édesapám mivel nem tudjuk mi okból itt maradt az országban, várja őt vissza még ennyi év után is. Kérem ha valakinek kevés kis információja van a nagyiról, esetleg ismeri írjon.

Elérhetőségem: [email protected] vagy 06-20/297-48-55

Tisztelettel Vitézné Solymos Krisztina


----------



## gsillye (2012 November 1)

*Keresem Joseph Z. Sillye szülőhelyét*

Kedves Fórumot olvasók!
Megkeresett Sue Sillye, aki Joseph Z. Sillye lánya (http://serenity.ca/obituaries/sillye-joseph/), s szeretné megismerni a családja történetét. Sajnos édesapja születési helyére nem emlékszik, így elég nehéz elindulni. Én a Sillye család történetét kutatom, Sillye Gábor vagyok és szeretnék segíteni neki. A kérdésem az, hogyan juthatnék hozzá Joseph Z. Sillye (1921.11.04-2010.12.13) születési helyéhez. Mint lánya elmondta, édesapjának volt egy nála 4 évvel fiatalabb húga, Erzsébet. Édesapja szüleit Áronnak és Eszternek hívták. Édesapjának 1950/51 körül született egy Gizella nevű lánya. 1957-ben emigrált Kanadába, Edmontonban halt meg 2010-ben. Három gyermeke született feleségétől Ruth Elisabeth Hilliker KNECHTEL-től: Esther (1962), Susanne (1964) és Aron (1965). Kérem, ha valaki ismerte vagy esetleg tudna segíteni abban, hogy hogyan tudhatnám megtalálni a születési helyét, jelentkezzen:
Előre is köszönettel:
Sillye Gábor


----------



## Lacika 963 (2012 November 16)

Keresem édesanyám akivel közel 30 éve szűnt meg a kapcsolatom lánykori neve Wiszt Magdolna, jelenlegi neve Magdolna Steinberger vagy Magdolna Steinbergeren tudomásom szerint Ontarióban lakik.Valamikor a Zrinyi Katonai Akadémián dolgozott.Párkányi László


----------



## ancsa983 (2013 Február 13)

Kedves Mindenki!
szeretném a segítségeteket kérni!
egy olyan weboldalt keresek, ahol a kanadai halotti anyakönyvi kivonatok online lapozhatóak, vagy esetleg olyan oldalt, ahol 1984. évi gyászjelentések megtalálhatóak. 
A dédnagyanyám 1937-ben kivándorolt Amerikába, az anchestry.com -on megtaláltam az utaslistát is, hogy melyik hajóval és mikor érkezett oda. New Yorkban szállt partra. Később megkerestették, és a Magyarok Világszövetségén keresztül felvette a kapcsolatot a családjával, de nem akarta a továbbiakban tartani a kapcsolatot. A levél feladója SARAH NEMETH, leánykori neve Tacsi Sára. A levél "Raymond, Alberta, Canada" címről jött, illetve egy postafiók volt még megadva, pontos cím nem. A familysearch.com szerint 1984. junius 4-én halt meg, de nem tudni, hogy hol. Annyit szeretnék tudni, hogy hol és mibe halt meg, illetve született e még gyermeke ott kint(bár valószínűleg nem, mert 38 évesen ment ki, és hátrahagyott 3 gyermeket). Ezért volna szükségem a segítségetekre, hogy hol tudom ezt online megnézni!A mormonegyháznak köszönhetően elképesztő mennyiségű adatot lehet megtalálni a neten,abban reménykedek, hogy ezt is, csak még én nem voltam olyan ügyes, hogy rátaláljak. 
Előre is köszi, ha tudtok segíteni!
Anikó


----------



## Kokeszter9 (2013 Március 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Úgy gondoltam adok egy esélyt magamnak. Családfa kutatásban vagyok, az egyik ágam nagyon szuperül megvan. Viszont az egyik részen nagyon elakadtam, és kevés adatot tudok. Kertész Julianna (Császár Balázsné) Canadába költözött a pontos évet sem tudom. Kb 1880-1920as évek között születhetett. Egy időben még a dédimamám élt , leveleztek, aztán a kapcsolat megszakadt, a leveleket a mama meg kidobta. Annyit tudok, hogy ennek a hölgynek az unokája stewardess volt, ő még az 1980as évek végén meglátogatott "minket". Sajnos sokkal több adatot nem tudok, aki esetleg valamit tud róluk, leszármazottakról...bármilyen információ nagyon fontos lenne, én sem zaklatni szeretném őket, persze ha nem ellenkeznek ezer örömmel felvenném velük a kapcsolatot, de a családfa miatt nagyon fontosak. Bárkinek bármilyen segítségét előre is ezer hálával köszönöm! További szép napot!


----------



## Kokeszter9 (2013 Március 22)

Kokeszter9 írta:


> Üdv Mindenkinek! Úgy gondoltam adok egy esélyt magamnak. Családfa kutatásban vagyok, az egyik ágam nagyon szuperül megvan. Viszont az egyik részen nagyon elakadtam, és kevés adatot tudok. Kertész Julianna (Császár Balázsné) Canadába költözött a pontos évet sem tudom. Kb 1880-1920as évek között születhetett. Egy időben még a dédimamám élt , leveleztek, aztán a kapcsolat megszakadt, a leveleket a mama meg kidobta. Annyit tudok, hogy ennek a hölgynek az unokája stewardess volt, ő még az 1980as évek végén meglátogatott "minket". Sajnos sokkal több adatot nem tudok, aki esetleg valamit tud róluk, leszármazottakról...bármilyen információ nagyon fontos lenne, én sem zaklatni szeretném őket, persze ha nem ellenkeznek ezer örömmel felvenném velük a kapcsolatot, de a családfa miatt nagyon fontosak. Bárkinek bármilyen segítségét előre is ezer hálával köszönöm! További szép napot!




Közben megtudtam, hogy a keresett hölgy fia nagy valószínűséggel Császár József , és az ő lánya a lánykori nevén Császár Júlia vagy Julianna, és ő volt a stewardess. Az utóbbi hölgy olyan 50 körüli hölgy. Ha valaki bármit ..... köszönöm!


----------



## Rito Hilda (2014 Augusztus 15)

Tisztelt fórumozók!

Apai nagyapám kanadai leszármazottait keresem, családfa adataihoz és persze nagyon kíváncsi vagyok vajon vannak nagynénéim, vagy nagybácsikáim, amiről nem tudunk.

Segítségeteket szeretném kérni, hogy milyen úton induljak el? Itt a fórumon van egy pici esélyem a kevés adattal?

A nagyapám sajnos meghalt 1951-ben, de akkor kint élő magyarok látták több gyerekkel őt, bővebben, ha remény egy icipici adatra.

Üdvözlettel: Hilda


----------



## Rito Hilda (2014 Augusztus 15)

Kokeszter9 írta:


> Közben megtudtam, hogy a keresett hölgy fia nagy valószínűséggel Császár József , és az ő lánya a lánykori nevén Császár Júlia vagy Julianna, és ő volt a stewardess. Az utóbbi hölgy olyan 50 körüli hölgy. Ha valaki bármit ..... köszönöm!


Üdvözöllek! Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy kaptál itt segítséget? Én most vagyok itt először.


----------



## poklesz (2015 Május 18)

Üdv!
1956ban kivándorolt rokonaim keresem.
Lehocki József es családja,kint már két részben éltek,Ontario Canada illetve Florida USA.
Voltak nálunk vendégségben több mint 20éve és nagyapám Varga Imre is járt náluk.
A település ahonnan származnak:
Barabás és Jánd Szabolcs megyében.
Ha valaki tudna segíteni nagyon megköszönném!


Tztelettel: Varga Z


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Május 18)

poklesz írta:


> Üdv!
> 1956ban kivándorolt rokonaim keresem.
> Lehocki József es családja,kint már két részben éltek,Ontario Canada illetve Florida USA.
> Voltak nálunk vendégségben több mint 20éve és nagyapám Varga Imre is járt náluk.
> ...




Kedves Varga Zoltán úr,

Az alábbi két "módszer" közül valamelyik lehet a jó:

1) http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/
2) http://www.canada411.ca/ -->> itt nekem 4 "találatom" volt Ontárió-tartományban...

*Valódi nevet* és* email címet* (mint, minden más fórumon) *TILOS *megadni, a "kormányos" hátra fogja kötni a 
"sarkát"... 

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## poklesz (2015 Május 18)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Kedves Varga Zoltán úr,
> 
> Az alábbi két "módszer" közül valamelyik lehet a jó:
> 
> ...



Köszönöm,bocsánat nemtudtam,nemvolt benne rossz szándék!


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 3)

Ejexs írta:


> Keresem Tatabányáról 1956-ban kivándorolt rokonomat.
> Neve: Hattayer János (szül.:1936,Tatabánya-Felsőgalla)
> Anyja neve: Szakács Piroska
> Apja neve: Hattayer Béla
> ...





Melitta írta:


> Nagyon szivesen!
> Orulok ha tudtam segiteni.


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 4)

Rito Hilda írta:


> Üdvözöllek! Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy kaptál itt segítséget? Én most vagyok itt először.


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 4)

_egy kicsit nehezen igazodok el ezekenaz oldalakon még nemkaptam semmit amit kaptam azt valószinüleg én kattintottam rá nagyon szeretnék valamit megtudni a családról .üdv._


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Június 4)

jucas54 írta:


> _egy kicsit nehezen igazodok el ezekenaz oldalakon még nemkaptam semmit amit kaptam azt valószinüleg én kattintottam rá nagyon szeretnék valamit megtudni a családról .üdv._



Uram,
Nem sikerült pontosan megértenem amit írt, de derítsük ki együtt :
- MIT AKAR KAPNI?
- milyen családról ? ....és...
- mit szeretne megtudni?
Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 4)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Uram,
> Nem sikerült pontosan megértenem amit írt, de derítsük együtt :
> - MIT AKAR KAPNI?
> - milyen családról ....és
> ...


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 4)

T uram! Felkerestem ezt a fórumot hogy elveszettnek hit rokonaimat megtaláljam .Lehet hogy valahová mellé nyultam -tehát a következő a helyzet ,Keresem feleségem testvérét Deák Zoltánt feleségét és négy gyermekét .2000.ig montreálban laktak az biztos aztán valami megszakadt. Zoltán elektromérnök-felesége ápolónő.Gyermekei: Zsuzsa,Zoltán,János Irén??Deák Zoltán születési éve 1932_34 körülbelül ennyit szerettem volna. Ha valaki tud segiteni nagyon megköszönném. Tisztelettel Juhász József


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Június 4)

jucas54 írta:


> T uram! Felkerestem ezt a fórumot hogy elveszettnek hit rokonaimat megtaláljam .Lehet hogy valahová mellé nyultam -tehát a következő a helyzet ,Keresem feleségem testvérét Deák Zoltánt feleségét és négy gyermekét .2000.ig montreálban laktak az biztos aztán valami megszakadt. Zoltán elektromérnök-felesége ápolónő.Gyermekei: Zsuzsa,Zoltán,János Irén??Deák Zoltán születési éve 1932_34 körülbelül ennyit szerettem volna. Ha valaki tud segiteni nagyon megköszönném. Tisztelettel Juhász József




T. Juhász József úr!

Mint azt a Fórum *EZEN* oldalán is olvashatja, két különbözö módszer lehet eredményes:

1) http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/
2) http://www.canada411.ca/

A magyar szolgálat családtagokat keres, ott fog találni telefon és e-mail címet is... szóval szerintem megér egy próbát...

A másik egy valóban használható, kanadai telefonkönyv, ügyesen használva itt is sikerrel járhat...

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 5)

Pandora's Box írta:


> T. Juhász József úr!
> 
> Mint azt a Fórum *EZEN* oldalán is olvashatja, két különbözö módszer lehet eredményes:
> 
> ...


T.tagtársam ezeket az utakat már bejártam erdménytelenül azárt fordultam afórumosokhoz hogy esetleg valamejik forumos társam tud segiteni közelebb hozni a megoldáshoz.pl. kanadai személyes kapcsolatok révén vagy valamilyen más kereső szolgálaton keresztül a megoldást nem tudom azonkivül az is probléma hogy nem beszélem a nyelvet igy sztán nemigazán müködik a keresés,ha valaki ezekután még tudna segiteni nagyon megköszönném.T. Juhász József


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 Június 6)

T. Juhász József úr,

- "_...az is probléma hogy nem beszélem a nyelvet igy sztán nemigazán müködik a keresés..._"

http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/

Ez a szolgálat Budapesten van az V-ik kerület, Arany János utcában. Magyarok, mint Ön is.
Rokonok keresésére szakosodtak. Velük is nyelvi gondja van vagy valami más a sikertelenség oka?

Üdv: _Pandora's Box_

Ui.:
Ezeket a mondatokat NEM (csak) Önnek írom, hanem mindenki másnak aki(k) rokonokat szeretnének megtalálni.
Van a rokon-keresésnek egy-két soha meg-nem-említett "oldala" is.
Több éves, vagy több tíz éves kapcsolat-mentes idöszak után történhetnek olyan események vagy döntések, ami(k) miatt már csekély az esély a kapcsolatokat felújítani. Ilyenek lehetnek, hogy ....
- *a távoli barátok/rokonok már nem kívánják a kapcsolatot,*
- a második vagy harmadik generáció már a térképen sem tudja megmutatni, hogy merre van Magyarország és már magyarul sem beszélnek, számukra érdektelen, hogy van-e rokon vagy volt barát Magyarországon, vagy sem...
- *elhalálozás,* ...
- és így tovább...


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 6)

Beleolvasva az előttem fórumozó se gitséget kérő társaim irásaiba és az azokra adott segitségekre szinte illetve mindig azonos választ kaptak kaptam akét net kereső oldal Kedves uram az ember segitséget kér nem kioktatást és általában pozitiv dolgokat a kérdéseire kéréseire és elárulom hogy nincsenek magyar nyelvi gondjaim . minden jót!


----------



## Melitta (2015 Június 6)

Kedves juca54!

Sajnos nagyon keves az az ember akit szemelyesen ismerunk es keresi a csaladtagja.
Montrealbol is keves tagunk van azok is inkabb a fiatalabb vagy kozepkoruak.
A rokonod gyerekei is mar hatvan fele kocoghatnak, azt is tudni kell akiket gyerekkent hoztak ki az majdnem biztos alig beszel vagy egyaltalan nem tud magyarul. Kevesen tartjak a magyarokkal a kapcsolatot, ok teljesen beilleszkedtek . Amit tudok ajanlani templomoknak a magyar hazakat megkeresni hatha ok ismerik oket.
Soha nem szabad feladni mert nem tudhatjuk hatha valaki kozuluk is olvassa ezt a topicot vagy esetleg valaki aki ismeri oket.
Szivbol kivanom sikerrel jarj,mielobb megtalald a keresett csaladot.


----------



## jucas54 (2015 Június 6)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves juca54!
> 
> Sajnos nagyon keves az az ember akit szemelyesen ismerunk es keresi a csaladtagja.
> Montrealbol is keves tagunk van azok is inkabb a fiatalabb vagy kozepkoruak.
> ...


_Nagyon szépen köszönöm,az információt az ajánlásodat /templom magyar ház/amit még szeretnék ha lehet hozzáférést ezekhez az intézményekhez köszönettel Juhász_


----------



## Melitta (2015 Június 6)

Montreal
www.magyarplebania.ca
katolikusok
www.ottawakatolikus.ca
reformatusok /Ottawa/
www.calvinhungarian.org

www.torontoiadventistak.com
www.szenterzsebet.org
www.temre.com

Magyar hazak
www.ottawamagyarhaz.org
www.hccc.org

Remelem sikerult egy lepessel elorebb jutni.


----------



## moravcsik andrea (2015 December 6)

Sziasztok, en egy rokon nagynenit keresek. 1956-Ban vandorolt ki Aranyosapatibol. A leanykori nevet nem tudom, mert a rokon a nagybacsim volt, aki mar nem el. Hamiltonban eltek evtizedekig. Zachar Istvan es Zachar Istvanne (Iren). A neni 85-90 eves lehet. Egyszeruen csak tudni szeretnek rola. Annyit tudok meg, h a testvere es csaladja is ott el. A neve Margit, a fetje Jozsef (Makorol), ket fiuk Jozsef es Istvan.

Koszonom


----------



## Kovács Imréné (2015 December 17)

Keresem Ferenc Baluneket . O H I O állam . Cleaveland városában. 70 éves. Magyarok csoportjába szokott mulatni táncolni. Én az unoka huga vagyok. Iroczki Ilona lánya.Szeretném a kapcsolatot felvenni vele.Kérem ha ismeri valaki segítsen . Köszönöm .


----------



## Pandora's Box (2015 December 17)

Kovács Imréné írta:


> Keresem Ferenc Baluneket . O H I O állam . Cleaveland városában. 70 éves. Magyarok csoportjába szokott mulatni táncolni. Én az unoka huga vagyok. Iroczki Ilona lánya.Szeretném a kapcsolatot felvenni vele.Kérem ha ismeri valaki segítsen . Köszönöm .




Mi tennek en, az On helyeben?

E_MAIL uzenetet kuldenek a Cleveland-i magyar kozosségnek.

Elerhetoseguk ITT:

http://www.csbk.org/?page_id=759

Udv.


----------



## Géczi László (2015 December 30)

Keresem Eperjeskéről 1956-ban Kanadába kivándorolt nagybátyámat és családját, Veres Józsefet és fiait Józsefet és Györgyöt a felesége Carmell 1972-ben meghalt. Utoljára 1974-ben hallottunk róluk amikor az akkori élettársa meglátogatta a szüleimet Eperjeskén. Édesapja halálakor 1978-ban küldtünk neki levelet, de visszajött a posta.

Feltöltöttem néhány képet róluk, amit még ők küldtek Kanadából, hátha valaki felismeri őket:
https://goo.gl/photos/oBeWgFUFmRaf2jPb8

A képekre azt írták, hogy Discovery-ben éltek (pontos címet nem tudok), de az utolsó levél Benson Lake-ből volt címezve. 

Előre is köszönöm,
Géczi László


----------



## kékszemű boszi (2016 Január 16)

Sziasztok ! Segítséget szeretnék kérni ! A " Vörös " /Red / család leszármazottait keresem, akik Áporkáról és Szt. Erzsébetről származnak . A kapcsolódó családnevek : Fekete, Piróth, Vince. Ha tudtok valamit róluk, kérem segítsetek. Pár régi képem is van amit feltehetek ! Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket ! Joli


----------



## Lányi Tibor (2016 Március 19)

Keresem a 70.-es években Kanadában letelepedett barátaimat, Varga Lászlót / eredeti szakmája esztergályos /,feleségét Teknős Editet /1947 szül / és leányukat Varga Erikát, továbbá Tóth Imrét/Duci/, feleségét Teknős Máriát /1949 szül. /. Mindannyian Rákospalotai születésűek.
Aki bármilyen információval rendelkezik róluk, kérem jelezze azt a [email protected] email címemen.
Köszönettel és üdvözlettel: Lányi Tibor


----------



## tritonpro (2016 Június 10)

Kedves Fórum tagok!

Keressük Magyarországról Balázs Judit-ot volt budapesti lakost (12.kerület) (részleteket privát levélben tudok adni), családi okok miatt. Sürgősen!!!

Köszönettel,
Emil


----------



## Szalai Mónika (2016 December 28)

Keresem Kanadában élő rokonomat, Vida Mariannt (született Toronto, 1956). Édesapja Vida Lajos, édesanyja Kakstetter Katalin (Tolna megyében született). A 90-es évek végén még kaptunk tőlük levelet. Azóta nem tudunk róluk. A szülők valószínűleg elhunytak. Mariann egy kínai fiúhoz ment feleségül. Kérem, ha bárki bármilyen infoval bír írja meg.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 28)

Kedves Szalai Mariann,
Vannak magyarorszagi egyesuletek, amelyek rokonkeresesre szakosodtak.
Ezek pedig:

[email protected]
http://www.voroskeresztbp.hu

http://www.keresoszolgalat.hu/
-----------------------------------------
1051, Budapest, Arany J. u. 31.
(06-1) 374-13-23,
[email protected]
[email protected]

...es itt van meg az igen jol hasznalhato, kanadai telefonkonyv is:
http://www.canada411.ca/

Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## Szalai Mónika (2016 December 28)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Kedves Szalai Mariann,
> Vannak magyarorszagi egyesuletek, amelyek rokonkeresesre szakosodtak.
> Ezek pedig:
> 
> ...



Kedves Pandora!
A javasolt oldalakra írtam, de a vöröskereszt szigorú kritériumoknak (és nem eltűnt családtag keresés céljából) való megfelelés alapján indít keresést. A telefonkönyvben nem tudok keresni, mert a szülők elhunytak, a lányuk férjezett nevét nem ismerem.
Tehát ezen az oldalon túl a magyar ház maradt, ahova többször írtam, de nem kaptam reagálást.
Köszönöm a jelzését. Minden további infot várok!


----------



## phoenyx (2016 December 28)

Szalai Mónika írta:


> Kedves Pandora!
> A javasolt oldalakra írtam, de a vöröskereszt szigorú kritériumoknak (és nem eltűnt családtag keresés céljából) való megfelelés alapján indít keresést. A telefonkönyvben nem tudok keresni, mert a szülők elhunytak, a lányuk férjezett nevét nem ismerem.
> Tehát ezen az oldalon túl a magyar ház maradt, ahova többször írtam, de nem kaptam reagálást.
> Köszönöm a jelzését. Minden további infot várok!


Kedves Szalai Mónika!

Nekem is segített ez a link, amit Pandora's Box is mutatott: az a kanadai kereső oldal, amin név alapján is lehet találni keresett személyre, illetve fordítva - amennyiben az ismert - tel.szám alapján címükre is.
Igen régen kivándorolt unokatestvérem találtam meg ezen módon! http://www.canada411.ca/


----------



## amiami (2019 Szeptember 10)

keresem ...
sajnos keves adat äll a rendelkezesemre:
*Imre Bereczky ... Coustland ... Ontario ... Canada*
feltetelezem hogy Mo.-on született, a 1800-as evek vege fele ... Kanadäban elt - nem tudom mikortol, de meg talän elt 1956-57 - ben.
Elöre is köszönöm a segitseget


----------



## amiami (2019 Szeptember 11)

csalädfa kutatäshoz kell - elirtam veletlenül Courtland ... de ha nem tudsz segiteni - neked nem mindegy?


----------



## Csarnai Bertalan (2021 Október 8)

phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Továbbra is Kanadában élő unokatestvérem, Tréfi Istvánt keresem, és '90-ben vagy '91-ben utána költözött családtagjait: Tréfi Irént és Tímeát. Tudomásom szerint amióta újra együtt a család, született egy kisfiúk is. Winnipeg volt utoljára számomra ismert elérhetőségük, de nyomuk veszett. Kérem segítsen, aki tud róluk, évek óta mindhiába keresem őket.
> Előre is köszönöm, ha valaki segít!
> Sok sikert a többi rokonkeresőnek!


Szia!
Minap került a kezembe egy levelük édesapámnak címezve még 1994.június 13.-i dátummal. Sikerült azóta kapcsolatba lépni velük? Akkor még csak 4 éves voltam. De a családom szoros baratságban állt velük akkoriban. 

Üdv Csarnai Bertalan


----------



## phoenyx (2021 Október 15)

Csarnai Bertalan írta:


> Szia!
> Minap került a kezembe egy levelük édesapámnak címezve még 1994.június 13.-i dátummal. Sikerült azóta kapcsolatba lépni velük? Akkor még csak 4 éves voltam. De a családom szoros baratságban állt velük akkoriban.
> 
> Üdv Csarnai Bertalan


Helló, 

Igen, köszönöm, megtaláltam.
Ez volt az elsődleges ok, amiért itt a CH-n, annak idején regisztráltam.
Akkoriban nagyon vártam hasonló levelet; másképp kaptam segítséget, de az is megtette.

Nagyon kedves, hogy felfigyeltél, valakinek hasznára lehet az információ; ugyanis ha akkoriban nem találtam volna semmilyen megoldást, a lelkem megnyugvását hoztad volna most, még ennyi idő elteltével is!

Nem tudom, kint élsz-e, Kanadában, vagy Magyarországon?
Ha egyetértesz, maradhatunk kapcsolatban, bárhol lennél is.

Isten áldása legyen Rajtatok!


----------



## Csarnai Bertalan (2021 Október 16)

phoenyx írta:


> Helló,
> 
> Igen, köszönöm, megtaláltam.
> Ez volt az elsődleges ok, amiért itt a CH-n, annak idején regisztráltam.
> ...


Örülök hogy, ennyit is segíthettem. 
Időközben én is felvettem velük a kapcsolatot facebook-on keresztül. 
Amennyiben használod a facebookot jelölj be ismerősnek. Csarnai Bertalan néven megtalálsz.
Egyébként Magyarországon élek. 

Jó egészséget és minden jót kívánok!


----------



## phoenyx (2021 Október 18)

Csarnai Bertalan írta:


> Örülök hogy, ennyit is segíthettem.
> Időközben én is felvettem velük a kapcsolatot facebook-on keresztül.
> Amennyiben használod a facebookot jelölj be ismerősnek. Csarnai Bertalan néven megtalálsz.
> Egyébként Magyarországon élek.
> ...


Kedves Csarnai Bertalan,

Nem használok Facebookot.
Ha írsz Pistinek, kérlek add át, nagyon hiányzanak a beszélgetések velük.

Sok szerencsét és sikert kívánok mindenhez, amit el szeretnél érni!


----------

